# where to buy bulk cable?



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Where do you guys buy bulk instrument cables (like Canare, Mogami, or Belden).
i would like to find a supplier and just buy the cable and connectors and then make my own cables.

i know there are online stores in the states like gatewayelex and markertek that ship to canada, but i'd like to avoid cross border issues.
i would rather find a canadian source, or much better a local source here in calgary...


thanks


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Axe has Canare, and so does Mothers


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

cool! thanks man.
i didn't think the big retailers had any, i didn't even bother to check with them... duh!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Abra electronics sells a great quality mic and guitar cable (as good as belden). Our recording studios and media production labs at the college where I work have switched over to it. It looks, feels and is scarily similar to Belden. Very supple and non-memory forming. Abra is a canadian company. Prices are good and the cable is lasting really well. We use Neutrik connectors on all the cables so everything is great. Look them up online.
If you want to use Neutrik connectors, shop around, Abra has them as does Electrosonic.


----------

